# Can someone help me to reset the settings of Nikon D7200?



## Alexstar (Jan 25, 2016)

I've tried pressing together the two buttons that have green dots but it doesn't work


----------



## BananaRepublic (Jan 25, 2016)

In the menu there should be a reset customs settings option under the pencil icon, on the d5100 its above the autofocus settings. hold off for more post if thats not what you want.


----------



## Alexstar (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks. I've tried it. But the results of the photo that I've taken is blurred. I think I've experimented too much and I don't know how to put it back to how it was before


----------



## BananaRepublic (Jan 25, 2016)

Try this to give people more of an idea of what your problem is:

If you have a smart phone or another digital image device, pocket camera, take a picture of the LCD screen on the 7200 like the one below so as it may help diagnose.

Second ask nikon chat support, I have found them helpful, just describe to them your issue.

Live Chat


----------



## Alexstar (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks for helping. I'm new to this. I really want for it to be back as it was before I messed it up


----------



## Alexstar (Jan 25, 2016)

Is the ISO always 100 for aperture? Because I can't get it into auto


----------



## BananaRepublic (Jan 25, 2016)

Well right there I can see your on a 4 second shutter speed 4". what you do is move the dial that controls shutter speed till it get to something like 1/250 or more, it either the front or back dial on the upper right of the camera, it depends on your configuration but just go by what moves on the  the LCD. Does that improve things.

FYI leave ISO for now. Nothing is broken with it you have just put in the wrong setting for the desired use.


----------



## Alexstar (Jan 25, 2016)

This is the farthest shutter speed for apeture. It still blurry and the lense kinda hangs up


----------



## Alexstar (Jan 25, 2016)

I'll try the Nikon chat support as well


----------



## BananaRepublic (Jan 25, 2016)

Alexstar said:


> I'll try the Nikon chat support as well



No Hold off that for now on the last image underthe number 30 there is a minus sign and beneath there is a series of bars with an arrow at the end, move the dial so the bars go bak towards the centre solid line with the little zero over it. that should cover that crisis.

Then: to find out what mode your in look at the wheel on the top left of the camera what letter or symbol corresponded to the little white mark -- I guessing its M, A , S ,P. As I curios let me know.

Now: to change that into a more appropriate mode press down on the black button in the centre of that wheel and turn the top wheel until you come to Auto mode, its in green, A or S would work to but I think this is were you should start.

If some or all of that is confusing in any way or I'm wrong post up.

I hope I can help more.


----------



## Alexstar (Jan 25, 2016)

Yeah It work! I think I'll stay in auto for now and try to learn using the camera the proper way. Thank you. It was a big help!


----------



## Designer (Jan 25, 2016)

Do you have your user's manual?  Get one here:

Nikon | Download center | D7200

Or read here:

Factory Reset Nikon D7200

Or watch it on a video:


----------



## BananaRepublic (Jan 25, 2016)

Alexstar said:


> Yeah It work! I think I'll stay in auto for now and try to learn using the camera the proper way. Thank you. It was a big help!



Have a look at something like this Online Photography Course with Accredited Diploma with Shaw Academy IE (96% Off)

For 16 euros >$?

google groupon on your pc and search photography. I found it helpful starting out it might be worth looking into seen as you have paid a few for a new camera.

They will try and hard sell you stuff towards the end but just ignore  whatever way the string the deal together and say no to it. It sounded to good to be true  to me anyway


----------

